# Damasko DA36 Vs Sinn 556I



## alessio93v

Hello guys,
which of these watches do you prefer and why? 
Thank's


----------



## copemanphoto

I'll chime in.
I own the DA36 and I love the Arabic numerals. I waited a long time for the DA36 to come up in the sales section and the wait was worth it. However I would compare the DA36 to the Sinn 556 A or the Sinn 856 because on a pilot watch I prefer all or most of the hour markers to be Arabic numerals.
Good luck with your quest.
Cheers, Mike.


----------



## mr_nobody

The new DS30 is a more direct competitor to the 556I.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

mr_nobody said:


> The new DS30 is a more direct competitor to the 556I.


I'm personally holding out on getting a DS30 until Damasko puts out a bracelet for it (hopefully with micro-adjust, unlike the current bracelet). But yes, the DS30 vs. 556i is a better comparison. Damasko DA36 vs Sinn 556a if OP wants to make an arabic numeral dial comparison.

Anyways, @OP - you're asking this question in a Damasko forum so you're probably going to get votes for Damasko. I'd take the DA36 over the 556i every day and twice on Sundays.


----------



## alessio93v

Thank you for the answers. Where could I find the DA36? I live in Italy and I don't know which seller could sell this watch, except for the official site of the brand..


----------



## StufflerMike

If you do not want to buy from Damasko directly there‘s the option to contact Damasko sellers on chrono24, ebay. Afaik Häffner wouldn’t mind to sell to Italy.


----------



## sky4

mr_nobody said:


> The new DS30 is a more direct competitor to the 556I.


i'd think Sinn would be shaking in their boots over the DS30. I know 556's are a big seller for them. the DS30 looks just as good, has case hardening for scratch resistance, viton seals, damasko's wonderful patented crown system... for LESS MONEY.

In my limited experience (1 watch each) damasko is far better quality than sinn as well... at least based on my Sinn104 that went back for service twice in a year and never had hands or a date wheel that were aligned perfectly- well until after the second service. damn shame cause it was a great looking watch. my DA44 has ruined most other watches for me though.


----------



## RKP

DA36, I own a DA38 and absolutely love it, its my everyday watch.


----------



## t2kv

One vote for the 556i. It's my week day watch, and it's wonderful. (I haven't owned the Damasko, though.)


----------



## ndrs63

sky4 said:


> i'd think Sinn would be shaking in their boots over the DS30. I know 556's are a big seller for them. the DS30 looks just as good, has case hardening for scratch resistance, viton seals, damasko's wonderful patented crown system... for LESS MONEY.
> 
> In my limited experience (1 watch each) damasko is far better quality than sinn as well... at least based on my Sinn104 that went back for service twice in a year and never had hands or a date wheel that were aligned perfectly- well until after the second service. damn shame cause it was a great looking watch. my DA44 has ruined most other watches for me though.


DS30 may cost less, but the 556 has top grade movement, display case back, tegimented case, etc. All-in-all you get what you pay for. I like both, nevertheless. I chose damasko in the end because of the size. Even 1.5 mm makes a difference for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Correction: The 556 is not tegimented and not made from submarine steel. The DS30 is.


----------



## TgeekB

I own both.
The 556i is a bit more dressy and bauhaus style.
The DA36 more tool watch. 
I don’t think one is better than the other, more they fit slightly different moods for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sky4

ndrs63 said:


> DS30 may cost less, but the 556 has top grade movement, display case back, tegimented case, etc. All-in-all you get what you pay for. I like both, nevertheless. I chose damasko in the end because of the size. Even 1.5 mm makes a difference for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as mike said, no tegimented sub steel on the 556. 
I'm not real sold on the "top grade" movement being that important. my Sinn had a top grade sellita that failed twice in a year. it was pretty dang accurate. my DA44 is running +9 a day, it is consistent, I just haven't been able to part with it long enough to get it regulated. Watchmann even offered to do it for the cost of shipping. it's really not a big deal to me. if anything it makes me a little early for stuff. I do like that Damasko is running ETA in everything.

I'm just super impressed with the DS30. i can't believe they're under a grand.


----------



## ndrs63

sky4 said:


> as mike said, no tegimented sub steel on the 556.
> I'm not real sold on the "top grade" movement being that important. my Sinn had a top grade sellita that failed twice in a year. it was pretty dang accurate. my DA44 is running +9 a day, it is consistent, I just haven't been able to part with it long enough to get it regulated. Watchmann even offered to do it for the cost of shipping. it's really not a big deal to me. if anything it makes me a little early for stuff. I do like that Damasko is running ETA in everything.
> 
> I'm just super impressed with the DS30. i can't believe they're under a grand.


Yes, you are right. No tegimenting or submarine steel.


----------



## briang583

I have owned both (honestly several times ) and I would go with the 556. The 556 is a watch that is like the explorer in that it could certainly be your only watch, and it is lovely and comfortable. To me the DA36 is much more sporty and is more of an outdoor watch. Also, the crown on the DA36 was always poking into the back of my hand and I had a small open area on the back of my hand after wearing it for about 2 days. 

On a side note, don't buy from Häffner if possible. I am from the area and for personal reasons (not specifically business reasons) I would never purchase from him. as he is not the kind of person you would want to support.


----------



## Yuvals501

da36 all the way.


----------



## RSDA

briang583 said:


> I have owned both (honestly several times ) and I would go with the 556. The 556 is a watch that is like the explorer in that it could certainly be your only watch, and it is lovely and comfortable. To me the DA36 is much more sporty and is more of an outdoor watch. Also, the crown on the DA36 was always poking into the back of my hand and I had a small open area on the back of my hand after wearing it for about 2 days.


The 556i's hands look a bit "stumpier" to me in comparison to the Damaskos. For those people who have owned both, does that 556 hour hand end up seeming short?


----------



## 3dB

RSDA said:


> The 556i's hands look a bit "stumpier" to me in comparison to the Damaskos. For those people who have owned both, does that 556 hour hand end up seeming short?


The hour hand on the 556 is a bit stumpy but I think the minute hand is worse. It feebly reaches for the minutes track and falls tragically short. I have a 556 Anniversary and a DA46 and I vastly prefer the dimensions on the Damasko hands. I think Damasko's Roman sword hands are the most well executed of any pilot watch in the price range.


----------



## RSDA

3dB said:


> I think Damasko's Roman sword hands are the most well executed of any pilot watch in the price range.


Agreed. I particularly like the hands on my 34...painted black near the center.


----------



## timefleas

I've owned both the 556i and the DA36--both are very nice. I sold the Sinn because it was a bit too bland (I actually had both the "i" and the Jubilee version, and both were simply underwhelming). I've also owned the DA36, and the DA34--I love their look in the pictures on the forum here--on the wrist, both, sharing the same case, look and feel a bit awkward--the reason for this is the hockey-puck case design--it is just a tall cylindrical case, with no sloping edges, no flowing or blending towards your wrist--as such, it feels and looks like you have a hockey puck taped on your wrist--so, much as I love their look, I sold them both, and found some much better contoured alternatives.


----------



## mikem2277

I owned both the DA36 on leather and a DA44 on bracelet and loved them both. I just love Damasko as a brand! I now own the Sinn 556I on bracelet and I must say on the surface I can see how people can compare them but in my opinion having time with all 3 they are very different watches. The Damasko where both very much tool watches. They for sure had more tech then the 556i and wore different on the wrist. My Damasko's kept better time although being a lower grade Eta movements. I have a Sinn EZM3 now as my tool watch as the Damasko's are gone now...The 556I is my dressy tool watch. The Damasko's really didn't cover that feel for me, they where not as easy to dress up. Even how the 556I wears....The 38.5mm width and the 11mm thickness wears much closer to the dressier side although its far from a dress watch.


----------



## TgeekB

mikem2277 said:


> I owned both the DA36 on leather and a DA44 on bracelet and loved them both. I just love Damasko as a brand! I now own the Sinn 556I on bracelet and I must say on the surface I can see how people can compare them but in my opinion having time with all 3 they are very different watches. The Damasko where both very much tool watches. They for sure had more tech then the 556i and wore different on the wrist. My Damasko's kept better time although being a lower grade Eta movements. I have a Sinn EZM3 now as my tool watch as the Damasko's are gone now...The 556I is my dressy tool watch. The Damasko's really didn't cover that feel for me, they where not as easy to dress up. Even how the 556I wears....The 38.5mm width and the 11mm thickness wears much closer to the dressier side although its far from a dress watch.


I agree with this.
The 556i, let's remember, is designed based on bauhaus. It is supposed to be simple, straight lines, etc. Therefore it dresses up better (doesn't clash).
The DA36 is a tool watch meant to be worn outdoors, while hiking, in extreme conditions. Better built but not something you wear dressed up in my opinion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sky4

TgeekB said:


> I agree with this.
> The 556i, let's remember, is designed based on bauhaus. It is supposed to be simple, straight lines, etc. Therefore it dresses up better (doesn't clash).
> The DA36 is a tool watch meant to be worn outdoors, while hiking, in extreme conditions. Better built but not something you wear dressed up in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Bill Clinton wore a G-shock with a suit.

I think there's a certain rugged charm to rocking a tool watch with formal wear.


----------



## TgeekB

sky4 said:


> Bill Clinton wore a G-shock with a suit.
> 
> I think there's a certain rugged charm to rocking a tool watch with formal wear.


I guess, there's no rules. Not for me though.
I was just comparing the two watches in question.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sky4

TgeekB said:


> I guess, there's no rules. Not for me though.
> I was just comparing the two watches in question.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


what do you think of the DS30?


----------



## TgeekB

sky4 said:


> what do you think of the DS30?


I've never seen one up close but it looks more like the 556i as far as style.
And remember, these are my opinions only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time On My Hands

I've had both DA36 and one from the Sinn 556 family. 
To me the 556 has an unbeaten case/bezel combo, making for a perfect masculine watch shape, good for any occasion. The bulkier Damasko misses this dressy charm.
The too-short hour hand on my Sinn 556i Mocha disappointed me whenever I checked the time. I never got used to it, so eventually I let it go. The Damasko hands are very well sized.


----------



## TgeekB

Time On My Hands said:


> The too-short hour hand on my Sinn 556i Mocha disappointed me whenever I checked the time. I never got used to it, so eventually I let it go. The Damasko hands are very well sized.


In the dark or in general?
It is stubbier than a lot of watch's but I've never found it difficult to tell the time when looking at it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RSDA

timefleas said:


> ...look and feel a bit awkward--the reason for this is the hockey-puck case design--it is just a tall cylindrical case, with no sloping edges, no flowing or blending towards your wrist--as such, it feels and looks like you have a hockey puck taped on your wrist--so, much as I love their look, I sold them both, and found some much better contoured alternatives.


Flieger-ish, no? I often look at my DA 34 as a modern interpretation of a flieger.

Laco...


----------



## boomguy57

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I'm personally holding out on getting a DS30 until Damasko puts out a bracelet for it (hopefully with micro-adjust, unlike the current bracelet). But yes, the DS30 vs. 556i is a better comparison. Damasko DA36 vs Sinn 556a if OP wants to make an arabic numeral dial comparison.
> 
> Anyways, @OP - you're asking this question in a Damasko forum so you're probably going to get votes for Damasko. I'd take the DA36 over the 556i every day and twice on Sundays.


I'd argue the DA34 is a more direct competitor to the 556i. The DS30 is a larger case size than the Sinn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Right, larger case size, 39mm vs 38,5mm. A huge difference ;-)


----------



## TgeekB

stuffler said:


> Right, larger case size, 39mm vs 38,5mm. A huge difference ;-)


Well, it is if you use a magnifying glass.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrozowjj

sky4 said:


> In my limited experience (1 watch each) damasko is far better quality than sinn as well... at least based on my Sinn104 that went back for service twice in a year and never had hands or a date wheel that were aligned perfectly- well until after the second service. damn shame cause it was a great looking watch. my DA44 has ruined most other watches for me though.


I had a 2 Sinns that I returned and 2 Damaskos 1 of which I sold 1 is heavily in my rotation. If there was a way to hide who made the watches and put them both down in front of some watch snobs with a loup I have no doubt that they would find the Damasko would be the better watch in terms of fit and finish for sure. The Sinns were ok but the one I returned immediately because their PVD was applied unevenly near the lugs. I got a different model with no PVD but the bezel had a bit of play to it and the lettering wasn't that well applied and after two weeks it was dropping like 30 seconds a week. I wouldn't go so far as to say the lettering or bezel were bad just that they didn't seem to be up to snuff with what I'd expect with a $2400 watch.

Right in that grace period where I could still return the Sinn (Ebay Store had a 30 day return period) I got a DA46. Line work was crisper, bezel was tight and precise and the most satisfying bezel I've turned (Tudor Pelagos might be better... might be) the crosshair lined up perfectly with the hands, the bezel insert under a loup looked so much better, I don't even know what it is it looks like it was engraved into the bezel insert where the Sinn looked printed. To top all that off the Damasko was 5 seconds fast over the first week. So I returned the second and likely my last attempt with a Sinn.

I'm not going to go so far as to say Sinn make a bad watch; I don't know what kind of quality I should expect from a watch in the $2-3K price range but I feel like Sinn are overrated. Maybe there was a time when they were knocking it out of the park, maybe expectations 30 years ago were different than today, maybe I got two bad examples (everyone makes a lemon every now and then.) but eh I don't need to give them another try at this point.

From my very limited experience Damasko punches way way above their price point. It will be hard to find a watch at that price that well made anywhere else which is a shame because you wouldn't think it should that hard to make a $1-2k watch this good but it seems like it is.

I will also add that at the end of the day watches, especially mechanical watches are kind of pointless for any other reason than the asthetics; we are all here because we like them and we hem and haw over .... most non watch people don't care even the slightest and bit about so my whole dick measuring above saying that the Damsako was more accurate while technically true in my case is really not why any of us are buying these watches; if we we wanted the most accurate watch we could wear we'd all be running Apple Watches.

So if the Sinn style really really does it for you much more so than the Damasko go for it man, especially if you can find a used one and get a good deal on it.


----------



## jrahawkins

After 6 months of researching my first automatic, I narrowed down my choices to these two. I wanted something that was handsome (without calling attention to itself) and very durable (one watch, three kids). I ended up with the Damasko and haven't regretted it for a moment. It is indeed handsome and durable. And it is subtle enough that only friends and strangers who know about watches have ever commented on it. Perfect. 

I should add one more thing. Before I bought my Damakso I joined Watchuseek so I could learn about world of automatic watches. As a newbie, it was incredibly helpful. But, I couldn't understand why post after post mentioned having been "bitten by the bug," and the seller's corner was filled with watches being resold just months after having first been purchased. Why would someone spend hundreds of hours researching a purchase only to resell it a few weeks later? How strange this site is, I thought. Well, less than 7 months with my Damasko, I'm seriously considering selling it to finance something else. And the worst part is that I don't even know what I want to buy next.  

Anyway, thanks for all the great information and the many hours well spent.


----------



## sky4

mrozowjj said:


> I had a 2 Sinns that I returned and 2 Damaskos 1 of which I sold 1 is heavily in my rotation. If there was a way to hide who made the watches and put them both down in front of some watch snobs with a loup I have no doubt that they would find the Damasko would be the better watch in terms of fit and finish for sure. The Sinns were ok but the one I returned immediately because their PVD was applied unevenly near the lugs. I got a different model with no PVD but the bezel had a bit of play to it and the lettering wasn't that well applied and after two weeks it was dropping like 30 seconds a week. I wouldn't go so far as to say the lettering or bezel were bad just that they didn't seem to be up to snuff with what I'd expect with a $2400 watch.
> 
> Right in that grace period where I could still return the Sinn (Ebay Store had a 30 day return period) I got a DA46. Line work was crisper, bezel was tight and precise and the most satisfying bezel I've turned (Tudor Pelagos might be better... might be) the crosshair lined up perfectly with the hands, the bezel insert under a loup looked so much better, I don't even know what it is it looks like it was engraved into the bezel insert where the Sinn looked printed. To top all that off the Damasko was 5 seconds fast over the first week. So I returned the second and likely my last attempt with a Sinn.
> 
> I'm not going to go so far as to say Sinn make a bad watch; I don't know what kind of quality I should expect from a watch in the $2-3K price range but I feel like Sinn are overrated. Maybe there was a time when they were knocking it out of the park, maybe expectations 30 years ago were different than today, maybe I got two bad examples (everyone makes a lemon every now and then.) but eh I don't need to give them another try at this point.
> 
> From my very limited experience Damasko punches way way above their price point. It will be hard to find a watch at that price that well made anywhere else which is a shame because you wouldn't think it should that hard to make a $1-2k watch this good but it seems like it is.
> 
> I will also add that at the end of the day watches, especially mechanical watches are kind of pointless for any other reason than the asthetics; we are all here because we like them and we hem and haw over .... most non watch people don't care even the slightest and bit about so my whole dick measuring above saying that the Damsako was more accurate while technically true in my case is really not why any of us are buying these watches; if we we wanted the most accurate watch we could wear we'd all be running Apple Watches.
> 
> So if the Sinn style really really does it for you much more so than the Damasko go for it man, especially if you can find a used one and get a good deal on it.


It's a shame really, cause I do think Sinn has some very beautiful designs. My 104- the hands didn't line up at 12, the date tended to stick a little bit off center, and of course it stopped twice on me- once just siezed right up at 6 months old, and then 6 months after I got it back the auto winding stopped working effectively. 1300 dollar watch and it was going back to germany every 6 months. paid 1360 for my damasko, i'm on month 7 with it- it has no scratches, it runs +8.5/day, hands line up perfect, bezel lines up perfect, date is flawlessly centered and clicks over instantly at 11:56PM. all on a watch that's packed full of innovative and useful tech.


----------



## sky4

jrahawkins said:


> After 6 months of researching my first automatic, I narrowed down my choices to these two. I wanted something that was handsome (without calling attention to itself) and very durable (one watch, three kids). I ended up with the Damasko and haven't regretted it for a moment. It is indeed handsome and durable. And it is subtle enough that only friends and strangers who know about watches have ever commented on it. Perfect.
> 
> I should add one more thing. Before I bought my Damakso I joined Watchuseek so I could learn about world of automatic watches. As a newbie, it was incredibly helpful. But, I couldn't understand why post after post mentioned having been "bitten by the bug," and the seller's corner was filled with watches being resold just months after having first been purchased. Why would someone spend hundreds of hours researching a purchase only to resell it a few weeks later? How strange this site is, I thought. Well, less than 7 months with my Damasko, I'm seriously considering selling it to finance something else. And the worst part is that I don't even know what I want to buy next.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all the great information and the many hours well spent.


once you're into something a grand or so, and you can sell it and get into another watch... well it can be fun to swap and upgrade and change.

I got a bit silly with that and bought a watch I didn't even really like at a good price but ended up losing some money on it... so maybe take it easy. I'm just treating my DA44 as "ok, now you don't have to look at watches, find something else to waste time and money on"

I'd love a chrono, but the reality is I'm not sure iwant to deal with the extra maintenance, size and failure points. a 3 hander with day/date and a bezel is kind of my perfect watch in reality.


----------



## Chris Stark

Both watches are great. I like the technology and larger crown on the DA 36. I have it on a Damasko black leather strap (white stitching) and a Damasko deployant clasp. Gets a lot of wrist time and still looks new, no scratches.


----------



## TgeekB

If I could only keep one (glad I don’t have to make this decision) it would be real tough. The Damasko is getting a lot of wrist time lately. I’ve had the 556 longer and it’s been a favorite.

My advice would be to pick one and then save up for the other. Maybe one white and one black. Would be a great combo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1165dvd

jrahawkins said:


> After 6 months of researching my first automatic, I narrowed down my choices to these two. I wanted something that was handsome (without calling attention to itself) and very durable (one watch, three kids). I ended up with the Damasko and haven't regretted it for a moment. It is indeed handsome and durable. And it is subtle enough that only friends and strangers who know about watches have ever commented on it. Perfect.
> 
> I should add one more thing. Before I bought my Damakso I joined Watchuseek so I could learn about world of automatic watches. As a newbie, it was incredibly helpful. But, I couldn't understand why post after post mentioned having been "bitten by the bug," and the seller's corner was filled with watches being resold just months after having first been purchased. Why would someone spend hundreds of hours researching a purchase only to resell it a few weeks later? How strange this site is, I thought. Well, less than 7 months with my Damasko, I'm seriously considering selling it to finance something else. And the worst part is that I don't even know what I want to buy next.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all the great information and the many hours well spent.


I've owned 4 Damaskos and I highly recommend buying one, even though I sold each of them. Why'd I sell? Stupidity for one. But other styles/ brands piqued my interest. I find the main problem I have with them is that they are very blunt, no frills (aesthetically), especially their stainless cases. Each one I sold, I went to something a little flashier.

Having said that, I'm preparing myself mentally to take the plunge on a DC80 with a Damest finish, no small investment. I like to think that it could be a keeper, mainly bc I'm going to buy it new and couldn't stomach the loss on selling it. It also checks so many boxes on my want list. I'm really in search of a sporty companion to my other more dressy watches.

What I will say about the sales forum is that it's a very small window into the watch owners" world. There are thousands of new Damaskos sold each year. It's probably a small fraction of owners who bother to get on this forum, and even fewer who go through the hassle of selling one. I doubt, as a proportional percentage, that Damasko owners are more likely to sell their watches over owners of other brands. Just look how many Rolexes go up for sale every day to see what I'm talking about.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vint8ge

This thread has been fun and enjoyable with some insights. Have to say both the sinn 556i and the damasko da 30 (and others) are very attractive. And there's just something about a German watch that has allure. Everybody has different tastes, but these two are sexy

https://wornandwound.com/review/review-damasko-ds-30-a-tool-watch-you-can-slip-under-a-cuff/

https://wornandwound.com/review/sinn-556i-review/


----------



## quangphamvn

Comparison of ds30 and 556 is more reasonable


----------



## mattsbeers

Agreed, but I prefer the 556i. Slightly more minimal and I prefer the hands as well.


----------

